# معطر للارضيات



## خميس محمد حسن (2 فبراير 2014)

اخواني اعضاء المنتدى الكرام 

واجهتني مشكلة في معطر الارضيات وهي فصل المواد عن بعضها البعض والتركيبة هي
لعمل 10كيلو
100 غرام cmc
100غرام عطر
100 غرام مذيب للعطر tween20
10غرام انتارة ( لتعكير اللون )
1غرام فورمالين
صبغة
باقي الكمية ماء 

ملاحضة الستخدمت cmc لعدم توفر التايلوز بالاردن


----------



## dulcemohamed (2 فبراير 2014)

انتارة دة الى هى Anatra 40 ؟ يعنى ايه تعكير اللون بتعكره ليه؟ وايه الهدف من سى ام سى ؟ ليه عايزه بلزوجه؟


----------



## خميس محمد حسن (2 فبراير 2014)

cmc للزوجة 
الانتارة علشان المنتج ما يكون شفاف

لانو مرغوب في السوق عندنا انو ايكون المنتج تقيل ومتماسك


----------



## خميس محمد حسن (2 فبراير 2014)

حضرة الاخ محمد شكرا لهتمامك 
لقد جربت اذابة cmc بالماء الساخن واعطى نتيجة افضل من ناحية الثقل والزوجة ولكني لا اعلم كيف النتيجة من ناحية ثبات المنتج بعد لاني قد جربت منذ ساعات قليلة وسوف اعلمك بالنتيجة بعد ايام ان شاء الله
وارجو من حضرتك ان تفيدني ان كان هناك مواد تساعد على ربط المواد ببعضها او ماشابه 
ولك جزيل الشكر ولجميع الاخوة الاعضاء الحريصين على نشر العلم


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (25 فبراير 2014)

مع افتراض اننا اخترنا الارضيات العاديه او قمنا بتنظيف الارضيات تنظيف جيد ثم بدأنا بالتنظيف الاخير بالمعطر اليك التالى لعينه اكجم
800جم مياه يسره اذب فيها 50جم np9 ثم اذب 50 جم اى منظف بوتاسى انيونى ثم 100جم بروبلين جلايكول والعطر ابدأ ب 2% وجرب
وهنا قد بدأنا فى المهم وهواختيار العطر فلا بد ان يكون ثابت وفواح ان امكن 
المنظف البوتاسى الانيونى بغرض عدم الضرر بالارضيات الصناعيه - لكن لو بلاط او رخام اوسيرا ميك - ممكن منظف انيونى صوديومى
( التسميه الدارجه صابون ) والماده الحافظه 1جم فورمالين 33%


----------



## عوض كريم (17 يونيو 2014)

اخ محمود/ منظف بوتاسي أو صوديومي ما أمثلتها هل مثلا : ايتا - لبص 
ام ماذا تقصد ؟
الرجاء الافادة


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (17 يونيو 2014)

مثل سالفونيك اسيد وبوتاسا كاويه - او صودا كاويه.


----------



## wael_QWE (2 يونيو 2016)

مشكورين


----------



## meddgt (4 فبراير 2017)

اخي الكريم ما نوع العطر الذي تستعمل فيه


----------

